

Check out my business Grade ME Advice? - wmandrell

http://www.crunchfit.com/lsw-rewards/<p>Test my landing page! What do you guys think? Any advice or words of encouragement?<p>Set Goals. Measure Progress. Earn Rewards.
Earn discounts and get coupons for achieving your workout goals! Sign up and start tracking your progress so that you can benefit from our exclusive deals. Don't want rewards? Run for a charity and give back!<p>We're launching this mobile application in two weeks.  Get a 75% discount by signing up for the service now!<p>(Created this business @Lean Startup Machine Los Angeles)
======
wmandrell
<http://www.crunchfit.com/lsw-rewards/>

